
China’s most famous dissident, Nobel Prize winner Liu Xiaobo has died in custody - urahara
https://qz.com/1023459/nobel-peace-prize-winner-liu-xiaobo-imprisoned-by-china-for-writing-seven-sentences-has-died-in-custody/
======
worldwar
His name is not searchable in weibo, and news about him in China are like "Liu
Xiaobo and Nobel Prize are double jokes". Feel so sad.

